# NP208 bracket question?



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

I have an 84k-5 blazer with the NP208 behind a sm465. I looked under a buddies 88 blazer the other day which also has a np208 but behind a 700R4 and he has a bracket mounting on the passengers side of the t-case to the tranny or maybe even engine block. On my t-case I only have two empty bolt holes where it appears this bracket would go. Is this bracket only used on auto trannies or am I missing it? I bought the truck and it was not there. I am confused as to where it might bolt to...I hope this would solve some of my high speed wobble. Any opinions?


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I'll look at mine today and get back to you.

Marcus


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

By "bracket", do you mean a piece of round bar about 5/8" in diameter that has 2 bolts to the transfer case and attaches to one of the bellhousing bolts at the other? If so, to the best of my knowledge it's supposed to be there but often gets "deleted" when swapping engine/trans/T-case or any combination thereof because it can be difficult to fish into place around exhaust pipes etc. 

If it isn't there and you can't locate the proper one, they aren't too difficult to fab, I'll have to make one for my K-35 project soon.

I don't know if it will do much for the wobble you mention though - what condition are the tranfer case-to-frame mounts in?


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

75:
Yeah thats the brace I am talking about. Funny that you ask about the transfer case to frame mounts because there are none. Many people have asked me about those but seems on my model the crossmember and mounts are under my SM465 instead of the t-case. On my buddy's 88 blazer his mounts under the t-case. I guess in 84 they hadn't figured that out yet...PLUS the sm465 as you know weighs a ton and probably needs the support. 

I have thought about replacing all the t-case and engine mounts with poly stuff anyway. I have a feeling it will be worth the investment. I am just trying to get my truck back to a nice smooth ride I have a/t's on it and everything else is in good working order.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Different transfer case/transmission mount setups:*

More of those subtle differences between the models/years - on the one I'm building, the mounts are under the transfer case, nothing on the tranmission: 4-speed/205, but older units, most likely '70's vintage. (By the time it's done, mine will have "Heinz 57" for it's pedigree.  )

Interesting that the two trucks you mention both have 208's but different mounting setups, granted the automatic makes a difference. Oh well, if it will fit up in there having that brace can't hurt IMO. I'm cheatin' when I fab mine though - it's going on before the rest of the truck does! 

And replacing the mounts sounds like a good investment. Mine are all new, although not poly.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*Poly isn't so great....*

Having gone to almost 100% poly on my 77, I can tell you I should have gone with the stock rubber on the cab mounts. The ride is VERY stiff, and you feel every little nick in the road. I have the poly cab bushings, front sway bar bushings, front leaf spring bushings, and the trans mount. The front sway bar bushings (and others) squeak sometimes. They actually sell the front sway bar ones now with grease fittings on them.

If I had to do it over again, I'd go OEM style rubber mounts on the cab. The rest I think the urethane is an improvement.

As far as the support bar, my 77 has the NP 203/ TH350, and no support bar. My 80 GMC NP205/TH350 *has* the support bar. No vibrations on the 77. Hard to say with the 80, the tires had flat spots on them when I bought the truck, and I can still feel them now. They were brand new then, and are almost due for replacement now.

~Chuck


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Looks like I got here a little bit late. My 83 has it, 700r4, 208, and I can't believe I never noticed that big ass bar. I also have a couple up front that run from the bellhousing to the side of the motor, if I recall. Not as big as the one that runs to the t-case though. 

Chuck- how are all of those bushings holding up? I was looking at a full set including the body mounts, as most of mine are pretty shot. I think I found the whole kit for about $140 or so. Other than the body mounts your happy? I wonder how bad my 1/2 ton would be compared to your 3/4....? 

Marcus


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

MTCK: 
Indeed its a big brace bar. I can't believe I didn't notice I was missing something until now! 

Chuck:
Long time since I have posted here but good to get some feedback. I am glad to hear about the poly body mounts. I guess I will go with OEM being that I dont encounter much rod salt. All of the other poly stuff I was already planning on getting w/greasable fittings.


----------



## Plowguy99 (Feb 24, 2002)

*NP 208 bracket*

My brother has an 85 K10 with a 1970 454 and a NP208/sm465 combo. The transfer case/tranny combo is stock for his truck and the only bracket on it is the crossmember on the transfer case not the transmission.
Its hard to say, GM may have changed things a little bit on the blazers because of the shorter wheelbase


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Marcus, your 1/2 may ride quite a bit better, as mine is the HD Emissions 8400 GVWR. The bushings have held up fine. I only had to tighten the cab mount bolts a little once. My 80 GMC with 6,800 GVWR doesn't ride much better with all stock springs and bushings.

Here is the bracket for the NP 205 in my 80 GMC.

~Chuck


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

And here's a view of the complete brace.

Because of different trans/T-case combinations there are a number of different lengths: they all look the same but they ain't!

Naturally, none of the half dozen or so on the shelf fit my 4 speed/205. 

So I built this one "from scratch" using 5/8" round bar and 1-1/4 x 1/4 flat bar using one of the stock ones as a guide. Total time about 45 minutes or so, though I wasn't keeping track. Much better than spending 45 minutes in a muddy junkyard!


----------

